# Toolpost angle setter



## PeterT (Dec 22, 2018)

I thought this was kind of a neat tool. Rapid setup & accurate with the vernier scale. References off the tailstock so you dont have to disturb any parts held in the chuck mid operation. Unfortunately looks like its no longer produced, at least under the original name.

I've been looking for offshore digital protractors for a similar concept, but all I could see were those 10$ digital carpenters square thingy's. Of course I have one of those, who could resist! But they aren't very accurate or repeatable. And I think made by the same manufacturer as crappy digital calipers - Ichewbattery or some name like that LOL. If you guys see anything let me know. (ps 95% of protractors they show are actually inclinometers, different device).


----------



## Tom O (Dec 23, 2018)

I don’t see what good it does the tool post might be on a specific angle but the slides move at 90 degrees or am I missing something? If it was on the cross slide that might be useful if the tailstock was dialed in.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 23, 2018)

You're right. I started out thinking how to make a more accurate protractor add-on for my compound because my grads only go so far & they are not super accurate. 
The only way this gadget would only 'kinda' work if the tool block face was locked into a known position like parallel or perpendicular pre-zeroed compound.  Maybe not so neat after all. Back to the drawing board


----------



## Tom O (Dec 23, 2018)

Well you could do it like setting up for a taper like x distance over 1 inch travel.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 24, 2018)

I use angle blocks to set my angle.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 24, 2018)

Yup, I've done it those ways too.
1) Like Dabbler says, align or grip an angle gauge block, this works for nominal angles.
2) For odd angles like MT tapers I've used a sine bar plate like the lower one in pic, attached to the toolholder. First zero the sine bar relative to spindle axis, then rotate the compound (with sine plate still attached) & insert the appropriate gauge block spacer stack, lock down compound.

In these cases you need a reference, ideally an accurate test bar aligned to spindle axis. But if you already have a partially machined work piece in the chuck that now requires the angle setting operation, that means removing the work to get the test bar in & set the compound. Sometimes that's ok because you can re-establish the work position like centered turning. Sometimes removing the work, particularly if using a chuck, is less desirable. All depends on the work. Now I never thought about 1 & 2 referencing off a test bar inserted in the tailpost socket... as long as that's reliably accurate.

I should have phrased my original question better. Basically I have a limited scale etched in my compound assembly. Because of where the reference tick mark is, you can basically run out of scale for certain angle position so you have to kind of transfer over a false reference mark. It would be nice to just rotate it to any arbitrary protractor angle, say to 0.5-deg accuracy. I have an idea though, I'll have to sketch it out to see if it makes sense. TBC


----------

